# Everybody watch "Extreme Makoever: Home Edition" on Sunday!!



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

it's in my town!!! They built a whole new house. The parents have a kid with cerebral paulsy.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you go over to the house and look at it?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yup!! It's not a very big town. Only 35,000 people. But the house is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Tye Penninton was in my neighborhood yesterday.
He went to a big bb-que that my dads work put on.
They built a extremely nice house for this guy, just like what the show does. And all of the workers that work there built the house for him.
I was gonna go to the bb-que but I went to a bluegrass jam instead


----------

